# Airplane Security?



## scouthern (2 Oct 2008)

Is this just ARAF MP's or is it another kind of airplane security detail?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2008)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## garb811 (2 Oct 2008)

We have a Unit that provides security on VVIP flights flown on CF aircraft.  You can also do mission specific aircraft security for aircraft going into hostile/potentially hostile locations.


----------



## garb811 (4 Oct 2008)

The patrol part of the job is the same, as to the amount of "exciting" calls you get, depends what you'd define as exciting I guess.  Your workload depends on the Base you get as some Bases are very quiet while others are relatively busy with as much work as you want to find.  Will you go from call to call to call to call like you would with a large city service?  Probably not.  The same could be said of many civilian police services as well though.


----------



## medaid (4 Oct 2008)

If going Code is all that you find exciting then LE is not the job for you. Seriously... Frack.. Join the Ambulance service you get Code as well... What about the fire department? They go Code EVERY where!


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> Let's set apart "exciting" and "satisfying". Don't jump to conclusions and assume I want to become an MP just so I can drive really fast with the sirens and lights then jump out with my firearm ready to shoot  :threat:. I find both military and law enforcement equally interesting, I'm in the process of becoming a reservist MP and to my knowledge they do very little police work, thus asking questions on the police portion of the job. Now that is true, I do find the code calls the most exciting (prove me wrong). But I find all aspects of LE satisfying and fulfilling.



I never mentioned anything about satisfaction. You were the one that relates going Code with excitement. 

I don't need to prove you wrong. Everyone finds different things exciting. I find seeing different calls exciting, interacting with different people exciting, fulfilling my duty to society exciting. Going Code just gets me to those things faster and sometimes helps me do things a little sooner. Driving fast has allot of dangers associated to it that the public doesn't know or doesn't seem to understand. LE/EHS do not go Code for fun. Code is reserved for those situations that need the utmost attention and they need it NOW. I know many members dread going Code, and many who enjoy it. The ones who enjoy it likes the rush of driving fast, which to me seems rather well... anyways. The ones who dread it realizes that if they're going Code something is either seriously wrong, or about to escalate to that stage and I whole heartily agree. 

PRes MPs get many opportunities to do police work. Working alongside RegF MPs at an MP Det on Class C comes to mind.


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> As for the PRes MP, the platoon I am at is in B.C. I don't believe we have any reg force MP bases here, I could be wrong. But the only oppurtunity I heard of working alongside reg force MP's is during summer after your BMQ-SQ and the compressed MP training.



Ah, you're talking about 15 MP in Richmond attached to 12 Svc Bn. There are 3 RegF  Bases/Stations here. CFB Esquimalt, Comox, and ASU Chilliwack. There are MP dets at Esquimalt and Comox and a small presence in Chilliwack.


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2008)

Nope not an MP  just know a weee little bit about the them... Wee little bit.


----------



## garb811 (5 Oct 2008)

All the Res MP now belong to the MP Units, specifically 1 MP Unit in the case of those in Western Canada and they have severed ties with the Svc Bns.  Not sure exactly where the Pl in Richmond is parading out of, it could still be the Richmond Armouries, but there are a couple members on the board here who belong to that Pl so they might fill that gap.  

For taskings with Reg Force MP, the chances of being tasked to support Comox or Esquimalt are pretty slim, unless more boats full of refugees start arriving on Vancouver Island.  There are currently 1 MP Unit Res MP on task with Shilo but Res MP training and lack of appointment restricts the scope of duties they can perform.  Res MP also heavily tasked to support the Rotos into Afghanistan right now as there aren't enough Reg Force MP to fill all the tasks.

Number of calls which are Code 3?  Yes, they do happen, but again, it depends on your base and what is happening.  Also remember that just because you aren't responding Code 3 doesn't mean there isn't a mess awaiting at the other end.

For what you need to go through to get in as Reg Force MP, do a search on here for MPAC.


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2008)

Garb, I miss typed. When I said "attached" I meant using the same facilities at the Sherman Armouries.

;D


----------



## garb811 (5 Oct 2008)

Your jurisdiction comprises all of the Defence Establishments within your Area of Responsibility.  Again, that is something which is dependent upon the Base you are posted at.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> I see, so basically depending on the size of the base, you are confined to the base itself and the surrounding neighborhoods and streets?



It may be time that your started reading the other topics that cover the various aspects of Military Policing.  They would answer many of the questions that you are now asking to be spoonfed to you.


----------



## garb811 (5 Oct 2008)

No.  Your jurisdiction is confined to Defence Establishments.  If you're on a large base, you have a large jurisdiction.  If you're on a small base, you have a small jurisdiction.  If you're on a base with many Defence Establishments in the surrounding area, such as Armouries, then you have jurisdiction there as well.  The simplest answer is you have NO jurisdiction outside a Defence Establishment, full stop, even if you are transiting between Defence Establishments.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Oct 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> Hmm... my recruiter did tell me that soldiers on bases behave themselves because aside from MP punishment they get punished by their CO as well. I'm assuming the majority of your code calls would be medical emergencies or traffic accidents, can't really imagine a CF soldier walking around firing off rounds in the air. Thanks for the reply. I'll search more in these forums to see what the majority of calls MP's respond to is.



Im not impressed with your recruiter.  Perhaps, he either misspoke or you misinterpretted what he said. 

Soldiers on bases are not inmates of a prison despite how some people see them.  They are not rabid animals who are only domesticated because their 'handler' is waiting to tag them with a cattle prod. 

Soldiers behave themselves because: 1) they dont have a problem living by the same social standards that most people in Canada live by; 2) they are willing to live by the rules that bases require them to live by; and 3) most soldiers are smart enough to know 'you dont shit in the bed you live in'. 

There are of course problems with individuals in any establishment, just like in any neighbourhood.  These can be sorted out easily, and without the use of unnecesary arrests and charges, if senior staff who live there set the proper example for others to follow, if supervising staff clearly outline what is and is not permissable, and if supervising staff handle small problems that arise quickly and tactfully.  

Most problems I have seen in barracks arise from visiting courses and annual training, where members think that being away from their home unit, or getting away from mom and dad, entitles them to act like idiots.  Proper leadership and supervision keeps these events well in hand.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Oct 2008)

Having completed my rant - was this thread ever about Airplane Security?  Sounds more like it has to do with MP duties and activities.  How about relabelling the thread to make that more clear?


----------



## Greymatters (6 Oct 2008)

IMO not an MP, and I cant give you specific examples, but I can say that my perception was that the problems that occur in regular neighbourhoods also happen occasionally in CF living quarters (married and single), but not as often.  When these incidents do happen, they receive less media attention, but are much more likely to be addressed and resolved so that they don't occur again.


----------



## FastEddy (6 Oct 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> IMO not an MP, and I cant give you specific examples, but I can say that my perception was that the problems that occur in regular neighbourhoods also happen occasionally in CF living quarters (married and single), but not as often.  When these incidents do happen, they receive less media attention, but are much more likely to be addressed and resolved so that they don't occur again.




Well I can say your preception is right on.

Boy has "Scouthern" got a eye opener ahead of him, especially in Western Europeon locations where Allied Troops are Stationed and they take their R&R. Compared to Civilians, a bunch of Drunken Servicemen beat them hands down.

All that Professionalism, Discipline and Standards flies out the Window when the MP's walk in the Bar Room Door. That goes for every Nationality, well maybe not for the Swiss, but I never did come across any of 
them.

I can just imagine the Gasp's out there " How can you talk about our Troops like that ", well sit down with the old Salts and Lifers.

And "Scouthern" stop tossing around the Code 3, theres a great deal of reasons and strategies why Code 3 and 2 are requested by Dispatch in conjunction with the occurrence. By the way, I've got a feeling that the MP Branch might not be the right choice for you in the Military.

Cheers.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Oct 2008)

Personally, I find going home to my better half, the most exciting part of my day.


----------

